# Steering flange bearing



## scahalan (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone know anything about the flange bearing at the top of the steering shaft?
The steering in my '97 Yard Machine had a lot of play in it so I decided to replace a few parts and tighten it up. When I took it apart I noticed there was no flange bearing #741-0587 at the upper end. All that was holding the top of the steering shaft was the hole in the dash and it was getting worn.
Along with the lower end parts I picked up the flange bearing and went to put it in. There seems to be something missing though. The bearing attaches with a screw but there's nothing to run the screw into to hold the bearing. The bearing has a place in the flange for the screw but there is no where in the dash to take the screw. There is a hole in the dash next to the shaft hole but it is bigger than the screw head.
It looks like the only way this could work is if there was supposed to be a molly or something in the hole in the dash to receive the screw. The parts diagram doesn't show a part like a molly.
I looked at my '94 and it has a different setup. The dash is different and the diagram doesn't show a flange bearing.
I bought the tractor used so I don't know if there ever was one. I've noticed a few other parts are missing like someone took things apart and didn't put all the pieces back.
Right now I'm not even sure if the bearing goes under the dash or on top. I assumed it went underneath but the parts diagram shows the screw pointing down.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this diagram. Scroll down and select" show this assembly",to the right,then select "hood assembly".
Your part is# 24,and it is mounted into a bracket,with the screw.
http://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/mtdparts/yard-man-riding-mower-13ao785t055?tabView=diagrams


----------



## scahalan (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but this is a different set up than mine.
Here's the equivalent link for mine.
http://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/mtdparts/partfinder#/s/MTF2/13AS699G088//1

The diagrams are a little different for mine because the bearing is shown on the Steering assembly diagram rather than the hood diagram. It's the same part though.

On the 2012 & 2013 models in the link you gave there is a Steering Support Bracket #26 that the flange screw can screw into. There's no similar place on mine.
My diagram shows a Grill Support Tube #71 749-0814 but there's not one on my tractor so I can't tell if it would fit the bill. It calls it a tube which could mean it's round and attaches by the two 3/4" long bolts on each side of the dash. Given that it's probably a round tube and only has two bolts holding it that might not be a good place to attach a bearing so that may not even be it. The part is no longer available and I can't find a picture of it on the web so I think it's a dead end.

I attached pictures of the dash from above and below. As you can see from above and below. The fuel tank and ammeter are in the way so it's hard to get bottom pictures. As you can see in the above picture the bearing matches the dash hole configuration. That suggests to me that's where it goes.

Assuming I can figure out how to attach it, what kind of lube should I use on it?


----------

